# Чего вместо что



## PERSEE

Слушаю довольно часто "чего" вместо "что". B таком случае, мне смешно, потому-что это очень похож на французскую разговорную форму: “De quoi ?", которая просто значит "что?".

NB: Это обсуждение продолжает мое предыдущее про "чë", который закрылся прежде чем я мог добавлять это маленькое замечание.


----------



## ahvalj

Я, кстати, совсем не уверен, что _чё_ восходит к _чего_. Показательно, что параллельная форма _кого_ никогда в _ко_ не стягивается, равно как и все прочие местоимённые формы с конечноударными -_ого_/-_его_ (_того_, _всего_, _одного_ итп.). Дело в том, что древнерусское _чьто_ (где _ь_ обозначал особый гласный, средний между _и_ и _е_) — это сложение из _чь_ (в литературных источниках не представленного) и частицы _то_. Это _чь_ вполне могло сохраняться в диалектах и послужить как источником нынешнего _чё_, так и, будучи воспринято как сокращённая разновидность _чего_, причиной использования _чего_ в значении именительного и винительного падежей.


----------



## Awwal12

persee said:


> *слышу* довольно часто "чего" вместо "что". *b таких случаях* мне смешно, потому что это очень похож*е* на французскую разговорную форму: “de quoi ?", которая просто значит "что?".
> Nb: это обсуждение продолжает мое предыдущее про "чë", котор*ое* *было закрыто*/*закрыли* прежде чем я мог *добавить* это маленькое замечание.


вообще использование "чего" вместо местоимения (но не союза!) "что" является во всех случаях литературным и отражено в словарях. но именно в последние десятилетия его частотность радикально выросла (фактически, можно говорить о процессе вытеснения местоимения "что" как такового, - по крайней мере, из разговорной речи).


ahvalj said:


> я, кстати, совсем не уверен, что _чё_ восходит к _чего_. показательно, что параллельная форма _кого_ никогда в _ко_ не стягивается


естественно, она же твердая. а к стяжению склонны формы с [ьlv] (ср. тж. рус. разг., диал. "тя", "ся", "те", "се" - разумеется, никак не связанные с ц.-сл. формами, - при "тобой").
я в курсе, что некоторые возводят русское "чё" аж к праславянскому, но, боюсь, это труднодоказуемо.


----------



## ahvalj

_Ча_ сохраняется в сербохорватском (_ча_кавские диалекты).
_Чь_ после предлогов сохраняется в западно- и южнославянском.
А где у нас _всего_>_всё_ и _его_>_ё_?


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> _Ча_ сохраняется в сербохорватском (_ча_кавские диалекты).
> _Чь_ после предлогов сохраняется в западно- и южнославянском.
> А где у нас _всего_>_всё_ и _его_>_ё_?


"Всего" стягивается до "всио", "всё" в быстрой речи. Устойчивому стяжению, очевидно, препятствует возникающая омофония с "всё". То же с "его", где возникает опасность смешения с "её" [ьйо].
Тут же речь не об универсальном фонетическом процессе, а о стяжении в особо частотных словах для удобства (краткости). Очевидно, однако, что смешение тут было бы неудобно.


----------



## ahvalj

А почему у _чё/чего_, где родительный падеж совпал с именительным и винительным, смешению ничто не помешало? Очень ведь неудобно. _Всё/всего_ смешивать нельзя, а _чё/чего_, выходит, можно?

Как вообще объяснить проникновение _чего_ в именительный и винительный падеж? Если предположить, что _чё_ представляет собой исконную форму этого падежа, вопросы снимаются.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> А почему у _чё/чего_, где родительный падеж совпал с именительным и винительным, смешению ничто не помешало?


Господь с вами. При чём тут фонетика-то?


ahvalj said:


> Как вообще объяснить проникновение _чего_ в именительный и винительный падеж?


 Объяснить формами партитива и отрицательного генитива, которые общими усилиями вытеснили исходную форму.





ahvalj said:


> Если предположить, что _чё_ представляет собой исконную форму этого падежа, вопросы снимаются.


Да ничего они не снимаются. Полная форма "чего" тоже ведь вполне себе фиксируется на этом месте, что всё равно нужно объяснять.


----------



## Awwal12

awwal12 said:


> объяснить формами партитива и отрицательного генитива, которые общими усилиями вытеснили исходную форму.


p.s.: если вы про то, почему "чего" стало вытеснять уже объектное "что" (в предложениях типа "что на него нашло"), то очевидно, что "чего" по факту превратилось в самостоятельное несклоняемое местоимение-заменитель еще раньше.


----------



## Saluton

Вопрос_ чего?_ - разговорный вариант вопроса _что?_, довольно невежливый. Происходит, по-видимому, от вопросов _чего ты хочешь?_, _чего тебе надо?_, хотя и может заменять _что?_ практически в любом контексте.
_Чё?_ - сокращение именно от _чего?_, а не от _что?,_ ещё более невежливое.


----------



## Awwal12

Saluton said:


> Вопрос_ чего?_ - разговорный вариант вопроса _что?_, довольно невежливый. Происходит, по-видимому, от вопросов _чего ты хочешь?_, _чего тебе надо?_, хотя и может заменять _что?_ практически в любом контексте.
> _Чё?_ - сокращение именно от _чего?_, а не от _что?,_ ещё более невежливое.


Оно невежливое только потому, что небрежное (а потому неприменимое в любом формальном контексте).
Само по себе оно в той же разговорной речи никаких отрицательных коннотаций не несет.


----------



## ahvalj

(1) Доказать исчезновение _чь_ в русском языке невозможно. Оно явно существовало ещё в позднем общеславянском, и ничто не мешало ему сохраняться в будущих русских диалектах и позже.

(2) Все прочие объяснения особенностей современного употребления формы _чё/чего_ не опираются на аналогии с другими местоимениями. Если партитивное использование _чего_ вывело его в номинатив, почему у нас нет номинатива _кого_? Если единственным источником _чё_ является _чего_, почему в разговорном языке нет аналогичных форм _всё/ё/нё_, которые не менее неудобны своей многозначностью? Я не увидел ответов в Ваших рассуждениях.

Мне кажется более вероятным, что _чё_ в номинативе/аккузативе исконно, в генитиве возникало вследствие стяжения, а возникшее смешение трёх падежных форм привело к восприятию _чё_ как краткой формы от _чего_, сделав возможным проникновение _чего_ в номинатив.


----------



## Saluton

Awwal12 said:


> Оно невежливое только потому, что небрежное (а потому неприменимое в любом формальном контексте).
> Само по себе оно в той же разговорной речи никаких отрицательных коннотаций не несет.


Зачем вы это написали? Что вы добавили к моему комментарию?


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> (1) Доказать исчезновение _чь_ в русском языке невозможно.


Простите, но я не собираюсь доказывать несуществование чайников Рассела. 
Доказывать в нашем случае нужно ведь не исчезновение, а как раз сохранение *чь. По письменным источникам, например (которых достаточно много). Если же мы имеем гигантскую дыру между праславянским и относительно современным состоянием, то это сразу вызывает тучу вопросов.


ahvalj said:


> Все прочие объяснения особенностей современного употребления формы _чё/чего_ не опираются на аналогии с другими местоимениями. Если партитивное использование _чего_ вывело его в номинатив, почему у нас нет номинатива _кого_?


Ну сравните частотность употребления партитива от местоимения "что" и от местоимения "кто".
"Кто" уже само по себе в сознании воспринимается как некая личность, а "что" - как нечто бесформенное, неопределенное, числа не имеющее и вполне логично идущее рука об руку с партитивной формой.


ahvalj said:


> Если единственным источником _чё_ является _чего_, почему в разговорном языке нет аналогичных форм _всё/ё/нё_, которые не менее неудобны своей многозначностью?


Чем конкретно неудобно "чё", я так и не понял? 
"Смешением форм генитива и номинатива" - это не ответ, тем более что смешение это произошло скорее до возникновения словоформы "чё", и произошло вовсе не по фонетическим причинам.


----------



## Awwal12

Saluton said:


> Зачем вы это написали? Что вы добавили к моему комментарию?


Затем, что изучающие русский язык могут истолковать ваш коментарий неверным образом, конечно.


----------



## Saluton

Естественно, в разговорной речи можно изъясняться менее вежливо, на то она и разговорная.


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> Простите, но я не собираюсь доказывать несуществование чайников Рассела.
> Доказывать в нашем случае нужно ведь не исчезновение, а как раз сохранение *чь. По письменным источникам, например (которых достаточно много). Если же мы имеем гигантскую дыру между праславянским и относительно современным состоянием, то это сразу вызывает тучу вопросов.
> 
> Ну сравните частотность употребления партитива от местоимения "что" и от местоимения "кто".
> "Кто" уже само по себе в сознании воспринимается как некая личность, а "что" - как нечто бесформенное, неопределенное, числа не имеющее и вполне логично идущее рука об руку с партитивной формой.
> 
> Чем конкретно неудобно "чё", я так и не понял?
> "Смешением форм генитива и номинатива" - это не ответ, тем более что смешение это произошло скорее до возникновения словоформы "чё", и произошло вовсе не по фонетическим причинам.



В ранних письменных источниках нет форм _тебя, себя, тебѣ, себѣ, девяносто_ итп., что не мешает рассмотрению их как древних (в качестве одного из объяснений). Мы вообще не знаем *ничего* про разговорную речь неновгородских областей Древней Руси (а уж когда узнали про новгородскую, то прослезились), и книжки по исторической диалектологии занимаются в основном экстраполяцией особенностей позднейших диалектов в прошлое. Когда же Николаев попытался найти в современности следы племенных диалектов кривичей, вятичей, славян Верхнего Дона и окрестностей Москвы, обнаружились связи, на которые исследователи современных диалектов просто не обращали внимания. 

Мне кажется, что обе высказанные возможности происхождения формы _чё_ правомерны, но этимологическая экономнее и не требует постулирования никаких морфологических и синтаксических особенностей для одного единственного слова.

Частотность партитива _чего_ вряд ли отличается от частотности _его _и _того,_ но никаких попыток перенести _его_ и _того_ в номинатив язык не предпринимал (кроме отдельных рифмованных фразочек). 

Про «чем конкретно неудобно _чё_»: я цитировал Ваше «Устойчивому стяжению, очевидно, препятствует возникающая омофония с "_всё_"». Если омофония с именительным/винительным падежом мешает устойчивости генитива _всё_, почему она же не помешала распространению генитивной формы _чё_ в номинатив/аккузатив, так что теперь мы имеем три совпадающих падежных формы в разговорной речи?


----------



## Linguoman

ahvalj said:


> Про «чем конкретно неудобно _чё_»: я цитировал Ваше «Устойчивому стяжению, очевидно, препятствует возникающая омофония с "_всё_"». Если омофония с именительным/винительным падежом мешает устойчивости генитива _всё_, почему она же не помешала распространению генитивной формы _чё_ в номинатив/аккузатив, так что теперь мы имеем три совпадающих падежных формы в разговорной речи?



Какая-то путаница, по моему, началась.

"три совпадающих падежных формы в разговорной речи" - это относится к "чего", но никак ни к "чё".

Форма "чё" - номинатив и аккузатив (как и "что"). В генетиве - только "чего".

Возможно: Что он хочет? Чего он хочет? Чё он хочет?

Возможно: Для чего это надо? Невозможно: _Для чё это надо?_


----------



## ahvalj

Linguoman said:


> Какая-то путаница, по моему, началась.
> 
> "три совпадающих падежных формы в разговорной речи" - это относится к "чего", но никак ни к "чё".
> 
> Форма "чё" - номинатив и аккузатив (как и "что"). В генетиве - только "чего".
> 
> Возможно: Что он хочет? Чего он хочет? Чё он хочет?
> 
> Возможно: Для чего это надо? Невозможно: _Для чё это надо?_


_Чего ты боишься-то? Чё ты боишься-то?_


----------



## Linguoman

ahvalj said:


> _чего ты боишься-то? чё ты боишься-то?_



Это не генитив. Это правомерно только в том случае, если "что"= "почему".

Почему ты боишься-то? = Что ты боишься-то? = Чего ты боишься-то? = Чё ты боишься-то?

Если вопрос понимается именно в конкретном смысле (какого именно предмета ты боишься?), то тогда возможно только "чего?".

Ps Подумал и увидел, в чём спорность вопроса. дело в том, что вообще пример с "бояться" не очень удачный, так как этот глагол не всегда берёт генитив. В разговорной речи, тут возможен и аккузатив: "я боюсь эту собаку". Это также добавляет ощущения, что "чё" допустимо.

В любом случае, я бы не сказал, что в вопросе "_чё ты боишься-то?_" использован генитив. Здесь явный аккузатив, как его не интерпретируй (см. выше).

Для надёжности, лучше взять примеры, где аккузатив невозможен.

- Это название чего? (Невозможно: Это название чё?)
- С чего всё началось? (Невозможно: С чё всё началось?)
и т.д.


----------



## ahvalj

Linguoman said:


> Это не генитив. Это правомерно только в том случае, если "что"= "почему".
> 
> Почему ты боишься-то? = Что ты боишься-то? = Чего ты боишься-то? = Чё ты боишься-то?
> 
> Если вопрос понимается именно в конкретном смысле (Какого именно предмета ты боишься?), то тогда возможно только "Чего?".


Нет, _чё_ возможно в обоих случаях. Я соглашусь только в том, что сокращённая форма вроде бы действительно не употребляется после предлогов.


----------



## Linguoman

Да, с "бояться" я переборщил. Я уже писал: действительно, этот глагол имеет расплывчатое падежное управление: в одних случаях генитив, в других же аккузатив (см. пример выше с "собакой").

Предлагаю рассмотреть надёжные случаи без предлогов, но такие, где выражается отношение типа "of":
- Размер чего ты собираешься измерить?
- "XXX" - это название чего? Фильма или книги?

Офф-топик, но интересное наблюдение. "Бояться" - пожалуй, единственный пример, который приходит в голову, где возвратный глагол (правда, без "-ся" он не употребляется), может управлять аккузативом.


----------



## ahvalj

Linguoman said:


> Да, с "бояться" я переборщил. Я уже писал: действительно, этот глагол имеет расплывчатое падежное управление: в одних случаях генитив, в других же аккузатив (см. пример выше с "собакой").
> 
> Предлагаю рассмотреть надёжные случаи без предлогов, но такие, где выражается отношение типа "of":
> - Размер чего ты собираешься измерить?
> - "XXX" - это название чего? Фильма или книги?


_Размер чего, название чего_ — это книжный оборот, интеллигенция на лавочке так не изъясняется. Мне кажется, на современном этапе вопрос не имеет ответа: нужны сведения из письменных источников и по диалектным формам. В книгах по диалектологии _чо_ упоминается, но я нигде не видел никаких сведений о распределении существующих вариантов. В берестяных грамотах _чь _вроде бы не засвидетельствовано. Как говорили во Владимиро-Суздальском княжестве, мы не знаем.


----------

